# Mihm is sidelined indefinitely (3 weeks?)



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Chris Mihm walked slowly and deliberately across the locker room with a wooden crutch under each arm, a sore sign for the Lakers' immediate future.

Arguably the team's third-most important player, Mihm is sidelined indefinitely, probably a few weeks, a team official said after the center sustained a severely sprained right ankle in Sunday's 120-113 loss to the Seattle SuperSonics.

Mihm, averaging 10.4 points and 6.4 rebounds, was injured after appearing to come down on the foot of Seattle forward Rashard Lewis with 48.4 seconds to play. Mihm had jumped to defend a layup by Chris Wilcox.

"I definitely felt something pop in there and it's swollen up pretty big right now," he said. "I felt it when I came down. I felt it swelling right away. I knew I'd done something."

Mihm, who had 20 points and 13 rebounds at the time, left Staples Center in a medical walking boot, a heavy dose of anti-inflammatory medication and ice awaiting him.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...eadlines-sports-nba-lakers&ctrack=1&cset=true


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if they miss the playoffs now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

EHL said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if they miss the playoffs now.



I was concerned about our chances making the playoffs with Mihm in there.. Without him I just dont see Brown stepping up enough and Cook playing good enough defense to get us in the playoffs.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damn...that hurts

Now, I have to see Kwame Brown at center for the rest of the season. :no:


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Definately not a good news.

Kwame, Ronny, or Andrew Byumm will need to step it up a notch.


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Hope its a blessing in disguise. One of the bigmen might step up to prove for more playing time. If Mihm goes Backup, he could pick up less fouls. One of the bigmen could improve their play even for an extra 2-3 mins when Mihm goes back. Bynum might not be ready but switching Kwame to C with Bynum as backup might work. They could also play with a more small ball lineup:

C:Lamar Odom
PF:Ronny Turiaf
SF:Luke Walton
SG:Kobe Bryant
PG:Smush Parker


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

-BasketBallBoy- said:


> Hope its a blessing in disguise. One of the bigmen might step up to prove for more playing time. If Mihm goes Backup, he could pick up less fouls. One of the bigmen could improve their play even for an extra 2-3 mins when Mihm goes back. Bynum might not be ready but switching Kwame to C with Bynum as backup might work. They could also play with a more small ball lineup:
> 
> C:Lamar Odom
> PF:Ronny Turiaf
> ...



You a Laker fan or not? Seems like when your in here your on the bandwagon but when your over in the general forum ur some sort of higher standard?


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Stab in the back.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> You a Laker fan or not? Seems like when your in here your on the bandwagon but when your over in the general forum ur some sort of higher standard?


Yep.


----------

